# Everyday holy living



## Rufus (Nov 25, 2011)

What are some great resources on everyday holy living, i.e. growing in patience, hard work, rightful speech, etc., and so forth, that we may glorify God through our works. I feel deeply lacking in this aspect. And have a few questions? Is it sinful for me to be talking with others in the classroom when the teacher is okay with it as long as I am working (and I am working), is it sinful for me to joke around a bit with people?


----------



## Tim (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't think of any reason why it would be sinful to talk while working in class. You are not being paid for your time (thus, it is your own time), nor are you disobeying the wishes of your superiors (i.e., the teacher). 

Joking is fine, but we are called to abstain from coarse jesting. This would include offensive, off-color jokes, improper references to sexuality, etc. 

What commandment were you thinking these things broke?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 25, 2011)

Tim said:


> I can't think of any reason why it would be sinful to talk while working in class. You are not being paid for your time (thus, it is your own time), nor are you disobeying the wishes of your superiors (i.e., the teacher).
> 
> Joking is fine, but we are called to abstain from coarse jesting. This would include offensive, off-color jokes, improper references to sexuality, etc.
> 
> What commandment were you thinking these things broke?



I just feel like I may be being immature.


----------



## Tim (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, that could indeed be something to consider.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 25, 2011)

I have to say this also has to do with self discipline, I desire to be more highly disciplined.


----------



## FedByRavens (Nov 25, 2011)

I think your showing signs of growth Sean, It's a very mature thing to admit to immaturity. I have to admit that sometimes i have trouble identifying course jesting, sometimes I wont be able to point out where I was wrong in joking about something, but I'll still feel guilty. Not that I'm joking about something sexual, but I know that Christ wouldn't see the humor in it. It must be difficult to be a christian and still in high school. I was a hell-demon in high school so wouldn't know what it's like to deal with that pressure. You just have to remember that if it's not of faith, it's sin. That being said, there's nothing wrong with joking with someone. The best resource you can get your hands on in regards to holy living would be The Sermon On the Mount.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 26, 2011)

You may find helpful at this time reading, meditating on and memorizing the book of James.

Also helpful might be putting up posters on your wall with Scripture from the book of James, to wit:



> James 1:12
> 
> 12Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.


----------



## FCC (Nov 26, 2011)

I would highly recommend Richard Baxter's Christian Directory. Scan the different topics he deals with and then spend some time reading the passages. He provides excellent instruction and directino on daily practical living.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Nov 26, 2011)

Rufus said:


> What are some great resources on everyday holy living,


The Fruit of the Spirit Is by J.V Fesko


----------



## Zach (Nov 26, 2011)

Scott1 said:


> You may find helpful at this time reading, meditating on and memorizing the book of James.
> 
> Also helpful might be putting up posters on your wall with Scripture from the book of James, to wit:
> 
> ...



I second this recommendation. I started reading James a few days ago and really have been blessed by it. It is incredibly practical for everyday virtuous living and the constant reminder to tame the tongue has been much needed in my walk with the Lord.


----------

